# Going to General SAMs in Huntsville tomorrow



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Decent sized group going to General SAMs tomorrow anyone local is welcome to join 


/i\


----------



## tcr0148 (Aug 28, 2013)

I still have not riden general sams............Next time that you guys head out that way give me a shout!


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Will do next time we go I'm probably going to take out the chevy but anyone's more than welcome to go... Might bring the brute too just in case the truck breaks

Should be fun either way haven't had a run in the truck since we did the motor and I'm stoked to feel the power from the new big block


/i\


----------



## tcr0148 (Aug 28, 2013)

Im guessing you dropped a 454/468 or 502 ci in that beast (LOL). what are the specs on the engine?


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

It's a 40 over 454, so works out to roughly 463ci... Motors nothing fancy, worked over 781 open chamber oval port heads, xe268 comp cam, probe forged pistons, compression is at 9.5 to 1, 7/16' rods, forged crank, performer intake, S&S performance race q-jet, full msd ignition, mid length headers into dual flows dumped just after the cab

The bottom end is built to handle a little shot of gas, going to break it in on just the motor though, going to save the plate setup till I know the motors sound


/i\

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------



















Last one just before I took the bed off and shortened the frame 18 inches it used to be my daily driver all through high school. me and dad built it and I've owned it since I was 14 my favorite ride by far










/i\


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

nice truck


----------



## tcr0148 (Aug 28, 2013)

hell yeah bro that set up sounds pretty solid to make tons of low end torque and mid range. I'm guessing that you have that torque monster bolted up to a turbo 400? FYI, I had a Q-jet on my 305..... if you bend the rod/ linkage b/t the front and rear barrels they will open up together like a 4 barrel carb. Just be sure to re-jet or slap a 1050 cfm dominator on there ;-) but anyway...... 463ci is plenty.......90% of people have small blocks in them! I actually love that body style as well. In high school I had a 1980 305ci long bed grandpaw special with buckshots in the rear. In college I picked up a 1987 efi 350ci long bed and years later, a 1978 blazer with a 327ci and removable top. I was too broke at the time to afford a short bed and/or a big block or to do anything other than maintenance and buy tires but I always had hopes, wishes, and dreams. Now I just dont have the time (LOL)


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah it's back by a built th400 with a Hughes 2500 stall convertor... Will be a little much but when I eventually put the doubler in, it will help loosen up the driven train when it's in low low range



/i\


----------

